# SUMMER SPECIES COMP - FLATHEAD ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the thread for entering your *BIG FLATHEAD *entries into for the AKFF Summer Species Competition.

SPONSORED BY ETTALONG BAIT AND TACKLE








Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Flathead entered must be minimum 65cm size and must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2009..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS

Good luck


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Angler Name: DougOut
Size of Fish: 76cm
Location Caught: Brunswick River NSW about 10a.m. 3/11/08
Tackle: light spin, Silstar HF-30 on a Shimano Sonic Pro Series rod, 6lb. braid &12lb. leader
Bait/Lure etc: small hard body lure ?
Conditions: light breeze, over-cast with showers
Other: shallow sand flats - looked fishy, lost a bigger one yakside.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Angler Name - T-curve
Size of Fish - Flathead released - (81cm)
Location Caught - Nambucca river (14th Dec 2008)
Tackle - Daiwa advantage/heartland combo with 10lb braid/10lb FC leader
Bait/Lure etc - Sx48
Conditions - Quite windy and annoying at times, but always somwhere to get out of it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Angler Name: Dave/sbd
Size of Fish: 77cm
Location Caught: Oil wharf, Kurnell (Sydney), 121208.
Tackle: 15lb 
Bait/Lure etc: Big placcy, targetting kingfish ;-) 
Conditions: windy, raining, cold, here. 3 big flatties entered so far, all overcast crappy days...




































Fish was released to harass more baitfish.


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Angler Name - Brownie
Size of Fish - 67 cm
Location Caught - Pioneer River, Mackay Qld
Tackle - light spin outfit with 8lb mono
Bait/Lure etc - 50mm black & silver popper
Conditions - during a 2.00 metre run out tide, Lightly overcast with less that 5 knots wind
Other - cast almost on the sandbar and into in less than 30cm of water. 4 keepers caught that trip all in the same conditions
1 x 67cm; 1 x 63cm; 1 x 60cm; 1 x 45cm


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Angler Name : Paffoh
Size of Fish : Dusky Flathead 71cm
Location Caught : Wallagaraugh River, Genoa VIC
Tackle : Daiwa Procaster X 1-3kg 6', Daiwa Proshooter 1500, 4lb Berkley Crystal Fireline, 4lb Siglon FC Leader
Bait/Lure etc : 65mm Squidgy Wrigler in SIlver Fox, Chat tail, 1/32 oz Jighead
Conditions : Ideal in the shade, melting!
Other : Good scarp on super light gear, plastic fell out of his mouth in the net.


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Angler Name; ronston
Size of Fish; 68cm
Location Caught; Woy Woy Bay, Central Coast, NSW
Tackle; 50lb handline 
Bait/Lure etc; live garfish
Conditions; windy, run out tide
Other; caught while fishing for mullet, picked up a gar and put him out on a handline i use for catching mud crabs.


----------

